# Win7 on Macbook Pro with Mac OS X El Capitan !!!



## your mind (Aug 21, 2014)

*Hello EveryOne

1st Problem 

I Have a (MACBOOK PRO 13 inch Mid 2010)
I Formated a hard drive and instal WINDOWS7 
i download BootCamp5.1.5621
but just sound and wifi working
no blutouth no graphic card no light option no 

2nd Problem 
i want to instal Mac OS X El Capitan 10.11.4 with win7
and i dont know how to partition hard drive using windows 
*​


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

If you don't have Mac OSX installed now on your Macbook, then you need to first install El Capitan, wiping your previous install. Then start BootCamp then, in BootCamp create a partition and format it NTFS and install Windnows 7
If you need drivers, then download them here: Apple Boot Camp Software Graphics Drivers
https://help.apple.com/bootcamp/controlpanel/5.1/#/bcmp4c022b12


----------



## your mind (Aug 21, 2014)

Thank You 
but how can i instal El Capitan using Usb


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

This should cover it.How to Burn OS X El Capitan to a USB Flash Drive
Once you boot off of the OS X installer, go to_ Disk Utilities_ and *Erase* the internal HDD. Then install El Capitan. 
If you have a problem in the Mac, take the drive out and attach it to whatever computer you formatted it with, and _Delete _the partition so it is *Unallocated Space*, then put it back in the Mac, and go to _Disk Utilities_.


----------



## your mind (Aug 21, 2014)

Thank You 

I wiLL Try ...


----------



## your mind (Aug 21, 2014)

can i find a way to creat bootable had disk (the same hard disk that i want to instal 
El Capitan in )


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

You have to use an external install media (USB, DVD etc) to install to the drive you have in the computer now. You cannot put the installer on the drive you want to install to. The install process wipes the drive you are installing to.


----------



## your mind (Aug 21, 2014)

mmm ok Thank You (Y)


----------



## your mind (Aug 21, 2014)

*so i download This Mac OS X El Capitan







[/URL]
i send it to NTFS usb (because it containe a larg file for FAT32)
i conect the usb to macbook and turn on the macbook 
but it not boot on usb *


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

> i send it to NTFS usb





> How to Burn OS X El Capitan to a USB Flash Drive


You did not read the instructions in the link for the web page in the Quote above and in Post *#4*.
First off, you cannot just_ copy _the files to a USB flash drive_, _There is an_ El Capitan Installer._
On another Mac, download the _Installer,_ and save it in the _Applications _folder of the Mac. You then download DiskMaker X, linked in this web page or here. Put your USB in the Mac, and Choose* El Capitan *from the *DiskMaker X a*pp, it will find the installer and burn it to the USB Flash drive. Or There are instructions on how to use _Terminal_ to burn the installer to the USB if you don't want to use the DiskMaker app. 
This _Cannot_ be done on a Windows Machine. The Flash drive cannot be formatted NTFS. The _DiskMaker X_ app will format the USB Flash drive correctly,
Now put it into the troubled Mac, Start the computer and hold down the *Option *Key, it will ask What Startup Disk you wish to boot too, the internal HDD or the USB Flash, choose that one and follow the prompts to install El Capitan,.


----------



## your mind (Aug 21, 2014)

No i read it but i dont have another mac and the hard disk of my macbook is formated 
i have just pc i try to make usb bootable by using TransMac.exe
i have snowleopard and OS X 10.10 .dmg but it s so large and i have not a large usb 
i try to copy OS X 10.10 .dmg using transMac.exe on usb 8go 
Copied some system files and The rest was not copied because the large size of the system i try to conect usb and it s boot on apple logo and stoped


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Here are instructions on how to do it using TransMac: Create a bootable USB drive from a DMG file on Windows - Super User
The Flash drive has to be initialized as *GPT* not _MBR._


----------

